# Our deer has worms



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

My boy was hunting with hes friend and his friend shot a doe today and when they was field dressing it they notice it has worms. So the question to you guys what do you think will this hurt the meat any. There is no worms in the meat they was just in the intestines. This is the first I have ever heard about something like this. Thanks for any information you guys can give me.......Matt


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I am not an expert and am only stating my opinion/experience. I have seen worms in the gut before. As long as they are intestinal worms they are fine. Worms in the meat, no way but I have seen intestinal worms many times and they do not affect meat quality.

Once again, this is my experience, you should do what you are comfortable with. Maybe put some in a ziplock and take them to your processor to see what they say.

Good luck and congrats on your deer


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I agree with white. If its in the meat, call the DNR. I have heard that they might take the animal and replace your tag. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

the worms is not in the meat they was in the intestines. Thanks guys


----------



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

deer will get intestinal worms just like we can or dogs
I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

The deer my dad shot , and one I shot this year had them . I noticed only on the intestines myself . They are about 2" long very thin and clear !!!! Was wondering what they were myself ?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Out of curiosity, were the worms "around" the intestines or did you cut the intestines open, and then see the worms?


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Those worms should eat just fine... just make sure they are fully cooked!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

They were just in the body cavity , not actually in the intestines . If they were in the organs I would of done a little more investigating before I started to bbq some fresh deer steaks .


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

My buddy shot a deer with the same problem...worms. Called the wildlife officer for that county and he was told that they are tape worms. Said that it is perfectly fine to eat.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I myself wasnt too concerned with them , but in all my years of deer hunting have never seen them before this year ????????


----------

